# a ella: ¿Qué tipo de complemento?



## K2R

Quisiera saber si es correcto

Alles erinnert mich an sie (meine Freundin) =
Todo me recuerda a ella.

¿Es 'a ella' un complemento directo o un complemento de preposición?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Rayines

Hola: Yo creo que es un complemento directo, puedes pasarlo a voz pasiva: "Ella me es recordada por todo" (aunque no quede muy bien).
Espera otras opiniones.


----------



## K2R

Entiendo: Todo me [C.I.] la [C.D.] recuerda.

Pero no entiendo: Todo me recuerda a ella.

El pronombre personal tónico (= a ella) en función de C.D. exige el pronombre personal átono (= la). Un ejemplo:

La vi a ella = correcto
Vi a ella = incorrecto.

Quizás 'a ella' no es un complemento directo.


----------



## Rayines

K2R said:


> Quizás 'a ella' no es un complemento directo.


Puede ser....Esperemos otras respuestas .


----------



## Jiuman

La verdad es que no me aclaro yo tampoco. 

Yo diría:

Todo(Suj) me(Refl) recuerda(V) a-ella(CD) -> CD:¿A qué o quién recuerda?
Todo(Suj) me(Refl) recuerda(V) a-ellas(CD) -> a-ellas no puede ser sujeto ya que no concuerda con el número del verbo.

Todo(Suj) me(Refl) gusta(V)

Todo(Suj) le(Refl) gusta(V) a-ella(CI)


La verdad es que no lo tengo 100% claro, pero de momento no se me ocurre otra cosa.


----------



## K2R

Jiuman said:


> La verdad es que no me aclaro yo tampoco.
> 
> Yo diría:
> 
> Todo(Suj) me(Refl) recuerda(V) a-ella(CD) -> CD:¿A qué o quién recuerda?
> Todo(Suj) me(Refl) recuerda(V) a-ellas(CD) -> a-ellas no puede ser sujeto ya que no concuerda con el número del verbo.
> 
> Todo(Suj) me(Refl) gusta(V)
> 
> Todo(Suj) le(Refl) gusta(V) a-ella(CI)
> 
> 
> La verdad es que no lo tengo 100% claro, pero de momento no se me ocurre otra cosa.


 
A mi entender la construcción con 'gustar' es otra cosa:

Todo [Sujeto] me [C.I.] gusta.
Todo {Sujeto] le [C.I.] gusta.
Todo [Sujeto] le [C.I.] gusta a ella [C.I.].

En  el último ejemplo 'le' es obligatorio. 
Creo que 'a ella' en función de C.I. siempre exige 'le'. No se puede decir: Todo gusta a ella.

Saludos


----------



## Quelle

Parece que es trata de un complemento directo:
_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas:_
Dicho de una persona o de una cosa, ‘asemejarse [a otra]’: _«El caso recuerda el de la campesina Elvia Cortés»_ (_VGalicia_ [Esp.] 18.12.00). Es frecuente en este caso que el *complemento directo* de cosa vaya, como el de persona, precedido de la preposición _a: «Su tocado recuerda a los tocados clásicos»_ .


----------



## K2R

Hola de nuevo:

_Todo me recuerda a ella._

El DPD dice:

*5.1. *Si el complemento tónico es también un pronombre personal, la coaparición del pronombre átono es obligatoria, tanto si el complemento es directo como indirecto: _Me castigaron a mí; A ti te dieron el premio_ (no *_Castigaron a mí;_ *_A ti dieron el premio_).

Por eso creo que 'a ella' (solo) no puede ser un complemento directo. Pero es posible:

_Todo me la [C.D.] recuerda a ella [C.D.]._


----------



## Birke

Hola a todos

"Recordar" es verbo transitivo.

En esa frase, "a ella" no puede ser más que un complemento directo, y prueba de ello es, como se dijo más arriba, que puede decirse igualmente "todo me *la* recuerda".

La presencia de la preposición se debe sólo a que los complementos directos se construyen con "a" cuando se refieren a persona o cosa personificada. 

Si lo que tengo es una novia:  todo me _la_ recuerda = Todo me recuerda _a ella._ 

Si lo que tengo es una deuda: todo me _la_ recuerda.

En ambos casos, se trata de C.D., pero sólo cuando se refiere a persona se puede decir "a ella".


Otra cosa sería si yo tuviera una novia que me debiera dinero y yo hiciera que todo _le _(C.I.) recordara _a ella_ (C.I.) _su deuda_ (C.D.), o sea, que todo _se_ _la_ recordara.

Saludicos


----------



## K2R

Birke said:


> Hola a todos
> 
> "Recordar" es verbo transitivo.
> 
> En esa frase, "a ella" no puede ser más que un complemento directo, y prueba de ello es, como se dijo más arriba, que puede decirse igualmente "todo me *la* recuerda".
> 
> La presencia de la preposición se debe sólo a que los complementos directos se construyen con "a" cuando se refieren a persona o cosa personificada.
> 
> Si lo que tengo es una novia: todo me _la_ recuerda = Todo me recuerda _a ella._


 
¡Gracias por tus ejemplos! Pero todavía tengo una duda:

Todos estos ejemplos son correctos:
Conozco a María > A María la conozco > La conozco.

Pero es incorrecto: 
Conozco *a ella*.
En este ejemplo 'a ella' no es un complemento directo (segun el DPD).

Saludos


----------



## Estopa

K2R said:


> ¡Gracias por tus ejemplos! Pero todavía tengo una duda:
> 
> Todos estos ejemplos son correctos:
> Conozco a María > A María la conozco > La conozco.
> 
> Pero es incorrecto:
> Conozco *a ella*.
> En este ejemplo 'a ella' no es un complemento directo (segun el DPD).
> 
> Saludos



Sí, sí es complemento directo, pero aquí falta la duplicación, por eso la frase no es correcta. Cuando el objeto directo es una persona, va precedido de la preposición "a".

Lo correcto es: La conozco a ella (Ella es conocida por mí).
Otro ejemplo típico: Amo a mi madre / La amo / A mi madre yo la amo (en este último caso vuelves a tener la duplicación).

Aquí os copio la cita del DPD

*5.* *Duplicación de complementos: coaparición del clítico y el complemento tónico.* En español, los pronombres átonos aparecen a menudo dentro de la misma oración junto con el complemento tónico al que se refieren: _Me dijo a mí que me callara; Lo sabe todo._ La duplicación del complemento indirecto a través del pronombre átono es siempre posible y, en algunos casos, obligatoria, mientras que la del complemento directo está sujeta a muchas más restricciones. En el español general culto la coaparición del pronombre átono y el complemento tónico responde a las pautas siguientes:
*5.1. *Si el complemento tónico es también un pronombre personal, la coaparición del pronombre átono es obligatoria, tanto si el complemento es directo como indirecto: _Me castigaron a mí; A ti te dieron el premio_ (no *_Castigaron a mí;_ *_A ti dieron el premio_). Aunque son posibles, en estos casos, oraciones idénticas sin el complemento tónico (_Me castigaron; Te dieron el premio_), existen diferencias expresivas de importancia entre ambas posibilidades: la presencia del complemento tónico denota un propósito de contraste o discriminación, ausente de la oración en la que solo aparece el pronombre átono; así, en _Me castigaron a mí, _frente a _Me castigaron,_ se subraya el hecho de que ha sido solo a mí, y no a otros igualmente merecedores de ello o más culpables que yo, a quien se ha castigado.
*5.2. **Si el complemento tónico no es un pronombre personal y aparece antepuesto al verbo, también es obligatoria la coaparición del pronombre átono, tanto si el complemento es directo como indirecto*: _A tu hermano lo vi en el cine_ (no *_A tu hermano vi en el cine_);  _La tarta la__ llevo yo_ (no *_La tarta llevo yo_); _A mi madre le he dicho la verdad_ (no *_A mi madre he dicho la verdad)_; _A Juan le han denegado la beca_ (no *_A Juan han denegado la beca_). Deben diferenciarse estas construcciones, con el complemento tónico antepuesto y coaparición del pronombre átono, de aquellas en que la anteposición del complemento es enfática, contrastiva, en las que no coaparece el pronombre átono: _Un libro te daré, y no dos_ (y no _*Un libro te lo daré, y no dos_).
Pero si el complemento tónico aparece pospuesto al verbo, las condiciones para la coaparición del pronombre átono son diferentes según que el complemento sea directo o indirecto:.


----------



## K2R

Estopa said:


> Sí, sí es complemento directo, pero aquí falta la duplicación, por eso la frase no es correcta. Cuando el objeto directo es una persona, va precedido de la preposición "a".
> 
> Lo correcto es: La conozco a ella (Ella es conocida por mí).
> Otro ejemplo típico: Amo a mi madre / La amo / A mi madre yo la amo (en este último caso vuelves a tener la duplicación).


 
Tienes toda la razón. Mi ejemplo: Todo me recuerda *a ella*.

Si *a ella* es un complemento directo, ¿dónde es la duplicación con *la*? 

¿Tienes una explicación?


----------



## Estopa

K2R said:


> Tienes toda la razón. Mi ejemplo: Todo me recuerda *a ella*.
> 
> Si *a ella* es un complemento directo, ¿dónde es la duplicación con *la*?
> 
> ¿Tienes una explicación?



Si la quieres, no te prives....

*Todo me la recuerda a ella* (Aunque sería muy coloquial, y en este caso, no sé por qué, la duplicación no suena tan bien). Seguramente la explicación está en la entrada del DPD (que era mucho más larga de lo que yo he copiado), pero ahora me tengo que ir al trabajo y no me da tiempo a buscar.

Saludos


----------



## Jiuman

Una pequeña regla que te puede ayudar a saber qué es cada cosa, es cambiar el número del complemento y ver si concuerda o no con el verbo. Por ejemplo:

Toda*s* las cosa*s* me recuerda*n* a ella. (El número del sujeto concuerda con el del verbo)
Todo me recuerda- a ella*s*. (El número del CD no concuerda con el verbo)


----------



## K2R

Creo que las estructuras gramaticales (español/alemán) son diferentes:

Alles erinnert mich [C.D.] an meine Freundin [Complemento de preposición].

Todo me [C.I.] recuerda a mi amiga [C.D.].

Esto causa el problema.


----------

